# Towing Mirrors?



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Has anyone tried these Tow-n-See mirrors ?

www.tow-n-see.com

I know the McKesh are highly regarded but wonder about damage to the window or paint.


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

I have the McKesh and really like them. They extend out quite a ways which gives a good view behind the camper. If you go with KcKesh I would also recommend the round concave mirrors. Give you a much larger view.

Used them about 12 times and so far no damage to windows, paint or whindow rubbers.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

campmg,

I believe someone posted some remarks about TowNSee mirrors a few months ago. Something about not fitting very well due to the rim of the TV mirror itself. If I remember correctly, the Outbacker was selling thiers.

That being said, the McKesh mirrors on on my short list of more things to buy! Have seen few negative comments about them. Just not really wanting to spend the money yet.

Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't know about those tow-n-see mirrors
I like using both my extended and regular mirrors

Don


----------



## jerryrp (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow the McKesh mirrors seems pretty good. Alot of money but sure looks sturdy. I picked up one at Walmart that has rubber straps around the mirror. It vibrates so much it's worthless. I guess you get what you pay for.

Jerry


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

HootBob said:


> I don't know about those tow-n-see mirrors
> I like using both my extended and regular mirrors
> 
> Don
> [snapback]79417[/snapback]​


x2

The tow mirrors are for changing lanes only or looking way back there, the normal mirrors are for seeing what's on the side of me.

Bill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

At first glance I'd have to pass on these. I can't see blocking my primary mirror with that suction cup.

I bought some McKesh mirrors last summer and LOVE them! They are solid and don't have any vibration when traveling, which gives me a nice stabile image.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I use the Cipa mirrors and they work well. The go on and off easily nas provide several angles for good viewing


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I use the McKesh mirrors with the concave mirrors. Now that I have them adjusted they go on and off in less than a minute and I haven't noticed any damage to the doors. They may not be pretty but they work very well.


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

Just ordered the McKesh tonight. Got back from 2nd trip with the OEM mirrors on my F150...white knuckles. Tried the tow-n-see, but won't work on the oversized mirrors on the truck. Now I just hope these new ones don't scratch my doors

P.S. The McKesh are on sale on the Hensley web site.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

nynethead said:


> I use the Cipa mirrors and they work well. The go on and off easily nas provide several angles for good viewing
> [snapback]79512[/snapback]​


Ditto. I got both of mine for right at 50 bucks. Plus they fit easily into the front pass-through storage.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

For those using CIPA mirrors, do they clip, strap, or slip on? I've seen different styles.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have been using the mirrors that slip over the factory mirrors...I think that they are made by Cipa. But today I got a set of GM Factory towing mirrors, the old style manual slide out. They should give me alittle better view behind me. Does anyone use the factory manual towing mirrors...any comments?

Gary


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> I have been using the mirrors that slip over the factory mirrors...I think that they are made by Cipa. But today I got a set of GM Factory towing mirrors, the old style manual slide out. They should give me alittle better view behind me. Does anyone use the factory manual towing mirrors...any comments?
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]79687[/snapback]​


Gary,

I have the manual slide GM OEM mirrors. I love them.....

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Towing mirrors? I don't need to stinkin' towing mirrors!









I just extend the factory mirrors on my Titan out to towing position, and away I go.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I just extend the factory mirrors on my Titan out to towing position, and away I go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those the $30,000 mirrors that come with a free truck?


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> Fire44 said:
> 
> 
> > I But today I got a set of GM Factory towing mirrors, the old style manual slide out.Â They should give me alittle better view behind me.Â Does anyone use the factory manual towing mirrors...any comments?
> ...


What did you guys pay for the GM manual ones?


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

campmg said:


> Highlander96 said:
> 
> 
> > Fire44 said:
> ...


I got a really good deal on mine. I had a customer that had taken them off his Silverado 3500 utility and installed west coast mirrors. He was tired of moving them around so he dropped them off to me at the dealership.....

Really counldn't pass them up at that price.

Gary


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I paid, I think.....$190.00 + tax last year. Call you dealer and see what they can get them for.

Tim


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I wish I could get OEM sliders for my Express Van. They make after market extended for mini bus conversions but they look goofy with out the trailer.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I bought the kind of tow mirrors that fit over the original mirrors on my GMC Sierra. However, they were defective, or something, as the things started coming loose after about 20 MPH. I also bought the kind that strap on, but the mirrors won't stay in place, with wind resistance. I found some that will fit on the truck's mirror arm (convex mirrors) that are a strip, and simply stick on. Gonna give these a shot. At least they'll stick, and they won't vibrate, making me dizzy, trying to see in the mirror.








Darlene action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

sgalady said:


> I bought the kind of tow mirrors that fit over the original mirrors on my GMC Sierra. However, they were defective, or something, as the things started coming loose after about 20 MPH. I also bought the kind that strap on, but the mirrors won't stay in place, with wind resistance. I found some that will fit on the truck's mirror arm (convex mirrors) that are a strip, and simply stick on. Gonna give these a shot. At least they'll stick, and they won't vibrate, making me dizzy, trying to see in the mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Luck on the next set of mirrors 
I hope they work out for you

Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I use the Cipa slip ons and they seem to work pretty well.

They vibrate a little, but no more than the original mirror they are mounted to.

Steve


----------

